# Natural Ergo Shooter Review



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi , folks ,

Just this morning I've made a little video to display my latest slingshot work , ...was great fun carving on that big natural fork , really enjoyedit to fit the frame snugly into my hand bit by bit .






Just got up from the workshop , ....have glued in the eyebolts on the smaller natural also shown , now the glue must cure for 72 hrs. and after I will put that little shooter into the linseed oil solution , ......hopefully it would work out with the bark still on ???

I have already tied some Chinese style bands 1745 , 2040 and 1842 , ........so I can test which thickness works best for me .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce job on the shooter, and video as well.

looking forward to seeing more especially when you finish the second shooter

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is an Ergo!


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot , folks , .....I really enjoy the carving on such an ergo shooter to match it to my grip perfectly !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------

